# Looking at 05-06 SE-R



## Blunosr (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi folks, considering an '05 or '06 SE-R as my daily driver. I've been toying with the idea of an '01 M5 but I keep coming back to how much more sense the Nissan would make in terms of operating costs, repair/replacement parts, etc not to mention it's several years newer for less cash.

I've read over the posts looking for reports of common issues/problems, and so far it seems notchy shifts when cold and occasional starter issues are about all I can find.

Are there any common failures/weak areas to watch out for on these cars in particular? Any major servicing costs due to happen in the 30K-60K miles mark I should watch out for?

Also, I am trying to sort out what options would have been available...from what I can tell, the cars were mostly "loaded" with a few options like traction control, auto-stick tranny - any others?


----------



## AdamSER (Sep 15, 2008)

Blunosr, I've been using my '06 as my daily driver since I bought it new, and love it. No problems outside of a blown window motor and a peeling wheel, but both were under warranty and I have a warranty to 100k, so I don't anticipate any either. Unfortunately, I need to sell it as I'm moving to Shanghai, so if you're anywhere near MI and still interested, let me know.


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

I have an '05 for sale in Northern California. Very clean 60,000K+, AT, Loaded.
Let me know if you're insterested.


----------



## SpEcV 911 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have an 04 se-r spec v. i use it as a daily driver and i just rolled over 100,000 miles =) no major problems. but it did need a new crank shaft sensor which was part of starting problems. and a new coil. but that is it so far. and i love my six speed.


----------



## darty123 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 2005 Altima SER with 65K on it that I'm trying to sell. Its in great condition and I love driving it but I thinking about going to a 350z because I don't need 4 doors.


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

hey man i have an 05 se-r and i love it ive drove it as my dd for about 3 years and i couldnt be happier with it i have never had to replace or fix anything outside of a couple of tires lol "knock on wood" but yes it would be better for you to get the se-r and plus the se-r's can beat the m5 well at least i have but i have a few mods and im still waiting for my warrenty to expire so i can boost it mmmmm boost lol hope to hear you got it bro good luck


----------

